# Water based ink curing with heat lamps.



## Btprinter (Apr 25, 2017)

Would it be possible to cure water based ink under four 250 watt red heat lamps? If so, what temperature should I look for on the surface of the ink?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I experimented with heat lamps. I found that they give off a very uneven pattern of heat, due to the shape of the filament, which leads to under-curing of some areas and scorching of others. I do a lot of DIY, but I use a Vastex F-1000 flash and a heat press.


----------

